# Installing Lightroom Classic CC on a second computer



## thommy (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi

When downloading Lightroom Classic CC from the site https://creative.adobe.com/sv/products/download/lightroom-classic
and when I click the login button with account fields filled with my Adobe CC userid and password, the windows goes blank. See below..







Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 18, 2018)

Why don’t you use the normal installation procedure? Install the Creative Cloud app, log into your account, and install Lightroom Classic from within that app.


----------



## thommy (Jul 18, 2018)

I did that as well with same result. 
Creative Cloud App Installer window goes blank.

Thommy


----------



## clee01l (Jul 18, 2018)

thommy said:


> I did that as well with same result.
> Creative Cloud App Installer window goes blank.
> 
> Thommy


What is the version number of the Adobe CC App Manager?   Make sure that you have installed at least v4.6.0.384


----------



## thommy (Jul 19, 2018)

I got a reply from Adobe support with a link to another download site.
Managed to install without any problem.
Problem solved.

Thommy


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 19, 2018)

thommy said:


> I got a reply from Adobe support with a link to another download site.
> Managed to install without any problem.
> Problem solved.
> 
> Thommy


Thommy,

Can you post this link.  I need to upgrade two systems to LR 7.4 and I would prefer to do only one download.

Phil


----------



## thommy (Jul 20, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Thommy,
> 
> Can you post this link.  I need to upgrade two systems to LR 7.4 and I would prefer to do only one download.
> 
> Phil


Sure, no problem!
Download Creative Cloud desktop app
And I choosed the link "*Download using direct download links*"


----------

